# Siplon Mill



## mikelkie (May 20, 2016)

Hi all, 
Anyone out there worked on a 'Simplon un'  mill? i would like to 
buy one. The table is turned about 5 deg. I can not see how the table is 
secured and the current owner does not know either,,any ideas someone?


----------



## Herbiev (May 20, 2016)

Good pics at http://www.lathes.co.uk/simplon/page2.html


----------



## mikelkie (May 21, 2016)

Hi Herbie
Thanks for your prompt reply. I've seen the pics on lathes Uk.
There are two large screws, possibly 20mm grubs with lock nuts on the
right below the table, just above the locking screws for the saddle, and one
in the middle on the left.On the machine in question these screws are missing.
I'm at loss of thought as to the purpose of these screws, unless it's a novel
way to lock the table. But even with their absence the table stays put. My next 
move will be to power up the mill and see if it's not power driven.( Te Italians 
can be most innovative judging from the way my Pasquino lathe is build)
Regards 
Mike.


----------

